# compass drifter electric problem



## 123318 (May 9, 2009)

hi i have a 1997 compass drifter 410 motorhome . inside the wardrobe access to the carver heater through base of wardrobe is a wire harness leading to two relays also a unused fly plug (live 12v) wire colours 1 blue 2 white ... what circuit is this ? unfortuately connecting a light to this fly plug i shorted it out ... now no power but cannot find anything in the motorhome that does not work .. all fuses in control panel ok two fuses under van bonnet ok trip switches in control box at on the compass circuit in handbook is almost useless ???? ray


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

is there any sign that there was a sat dish on top at any time.or any other equipement that the previous owners have removed.
May i also suggest that you get hold of a test meter or similar to save blowing circuits in the future. :wink: :wink: 
maybe someone will come up with a more precise answer.

cabby


----------



## 123318 (May 9, 2009)

hi thank you for the reply discovered the fault i popped the relay which controls the charging from the alternator but still no idea what the fly lead plug is for behind heater the heater is a fan master unit but that has its own fly lead besides the the mystery lead is permanently live just a point the instruction book for the drifter shows a 25a and 15a fuse under the bonnet but there is another one(25a) near the battery (leisure) not shown in book


----------

